# Bucket truck work.



## Mapleleaf (Feb 18, 2007)

I've been offered a job in Canada and have been told there is 'not much climbing involved as they use bucket trucks and work full time year round with tree removals.'
Is this type of operation normal in North America? Coming from the UK I'm used to climbing with a rope and saddle, and I'm not sure I'll be happy if I'm not in the tree too often.
I can see the benifits of the speed of access and I know the trees can be some what larger than in the UK, but I've never had the luxury of large bucket trucks, so I'm just wondering what your opinions are?


----------



## Castenea (Feb 19, 2007)

Bucket trucks are great when there is access to the tree. You will get some climbing in when trees are either too big for the lift, or the tree is inaccessable by bucket. Most bucket lifts are 45-75 feet here with 52 ft being a standard size. 

The company I work for does not own buckets because we have so many clients where a bucket would be of no use. Can't bring the truck through a 3 ft wide gate.


----------



## coydog (Feb 19, 2007)

Look at it as an opportunity to gain experience, There are lots of good climbers and lots of good bucket operators, If you are both you will have an edge for future job opportunities.


----------



## toscottm (Feb 22, 2007)

*Bucket Trucks: Common Use*

Mapleleaf,

Don't know who you are going to be working for or where. From the guys I serve, most are 'climbers' with the bucket work done when and where accessible.

An excellent contact that you can make to get a 'pulse' on the arboriculture industry in Canada is Dwayne Neustaeter of Arboriculture Canada (see: www.arborcanada.com). They are a training and education service that will have a good idea of the way the industry typically operates here. Dwayne is also a past-president of the ISA Prairie chapter. If he can't answer your questions, he can surely put you onto someone that can.

Best Wishes!

Scott


----------



## diltree (Feb 22, 2007)

bucket trucks are sweet!


----------



## John464 (Feb 22, 2007)

you hit it on the head when you mentioned "luxury" a bucket will make your life in trees less painful. be sure to get some training on how to properly operate one.


----------



## treevet (Feb 25, 2007)

not wanting to contradict you john, but offer another insight. i climbed 22 years w out ever getting in a bucket and ive had 16 years since w climbing and bucket use. i first got a 55 then being a spoiled equipment brat about 8 years ago got a 75 foot picker. there is a tremendous increase in production w the bucket putting more stress on your wrists and hands from more starting and cutting (way more). also quite often you will find side and back injuries from bending over the side and pushing pieces holding and tossing limbs and the like. pre injury conditioning for wrist and hand strength and torso strength is a must over the years i think.


----------



## John464 (Feb 25, 2007)

we've been in business for 47yrs and still keep in contact with some of our older climbers. Just about all of them have hip/knee or other further joint problems. I have also notice an increase of climber wear and tear with the newer generations, specifically foot locking and ascenders. I have had climbers that are only in there 30's with both hips being replaced, backs gone out, knee surgery, the list goes on. The doctors point to methods of climbing as a direct result and order them to hault working.

This was all before we had bucket trucks and aerial lifts. The number of disabilities amongst our company had gone down greatly. We now only climb when we have to, not every day like previously.

A bucket operator does get wear in other areas as you mentioned, but much less wear and severity.


----------



## a_lopa (Feb 27, 2007)

Buckets are great but they dont cut the tree down,a good climber is better IMO


----------



## Timbersports (Feb 28, 2007)

A bucket truck is just another tool. Like all tools, they require personal protection equipment. Never and I mean never forget to wear and properly secure your safety harness while in the bucket. I know some guys paying for that mistake. And I know one guy that paid for that mistake...
Be Safe!


----------



## bushinspector (Feb 28, 2007)

Hey TimberSports

Our bucket truck has a very deep bucket and it seems like one would really need to work at falling out of it. Please advise and we may need to change our ways.

Does most people tie off in the bucket?


----------



## Timbersports (Feb 28, 2007)

bushinspector said:


> Hey TimberSports
> 
> Our bucket truck has a very deep bucket and it seems like one would really need to work at falling out of it. Please advise and we may need to change our ways.
> 
> Does most people tie off in the bucket?



Hey bushinspector,
If anyone is caught without it in our company they are dismissed. The problem is that you don't just bend over and fall out, you are ejected, pulled, or caught off guard. A person may think a 15000 lb warn winch couldn't pull them out but once it happens it is usually quick and don't know what happened.
I grew up on a line crew. We had a two man bucket fall 10 feet due to an upper boom failure. Although the boom did not fall all the way the spring back force ejected him from the bucket. He was wearing fall arrest protection. Lot of stories like this out there. Most are not as lucky. 
Hope this helps.
Timber


----------



## a_lopa (Mar 1, 2007)

GICON said:


> A bucket truck shows up everyday, and is never hung over, or sleeping on the couch, or fighting with its loved one.



So it cuts the tree down???Yr stihl green to this game


----------



## bushinspector (Mar 1, 2007)

Good enough for me. I never though about a boom failure and causing a bounce. Effective today my son and myself will start using fall restraint while we are in the bucket. Thanks for the input. I also work as a Emergency Medical Technician so I sure hate to see someone else rescue us. 

We have just started our business so this site is very valuable. Thanks for all the knowledge that is out their.


----------



## IchWarriorMkII (Mar 17, 2007)

What makes was the lift that had the failure?


Im using an Elliot 105' truck to take down my cottonwood. I would not like to be climbing 80' to whittle on a tree. But I guess Im just a lot more used to being in a bucket...

Played around with ManLifts, and I really like the baskets on them vs. a bucket. A lot more room to move in IMO, and easier to reach items.


----------



## Industry (Mar 18, 2007)

Leveling systems in the bucket is a weak point that will spit you out of the bucket quick! we always wear fall protection. cheap insurance IMO.


----------



## Tree Wizard (Mar 24, 2007)

Fall protection when working in a bucket is a mandatory OSHA requirement and a "Shall" per ANSI Z-133.


----------



## treevet (Mar 25, 2007)

About 3 weeks ago I read in trade mag, I think, bucket operator was caught under a stub and didn t know it. It broke loose and shot him into the air and he died. Been thinking about ever since I read this. Prob would just have gotten banged up if he was secured. Think about a pea being shot out of a plastic spoon.


----------

